# After effects kamera stabilisieren wenn ABER EINE 150° DREHUNG dabei is?



## Mao_Mori_31.12 (3. Januar 2023)

Ich habe unser Schulgebäude gefilmt und dabei eine höchstens 130° Drehung gemacht. Dann wollte ich es bei after effects stabilisieren und habe mich an diesem video orientiert:




Doch mein Fehler war, dass der typ beim stabilisieren 1 punkt ausgesucht hat der sowieso schon die ganze Zeit ziemlich in der Mitte lag..

Als ich es genauso nachgemacht hab, hat es zwar funktioniert, aber komplett falsch..

Der Punkt den ich ausgesucht hatte blieb immer an der gleichen stelle ABER da ich im video eine Drehung hab und dieser Punkt am Anfang komplett rechts mittig im video liegt und am ende des videos links unten/mittig.. Ist der fixierte Punkt die ganze Zeit links unten/mittig geblieben und das video hat sich immer mehr nach links undten rausgeschoben bis es gar nicht mehr da war..

Ich hab in youtube nach anderen videos gesucht, aber die zeigen immer das gleiche bzw die locked-on stabilisierung..

*Ich bräuchte eine Stabilisierung, die nur auf der y-achse also das wackeln nach oben und unten beseitigt.. aber nicht das wackeln nach links und rechts, da ich ja eine drehung hab...*

Was kann ich tun? Gibt es da einen bestimmten Begriff/Effekt dafür?

Bräuchte dringend Hilfe weil ich das für ein Schulprojekt mach :/
LG, Mao


----------



## Sempervivum (4. Januar 2023)

Ich benutze zwar nicht After Effects sondern Davinci aber weil sonst niemand antwortet versuche ich es mal.
Offenbar ist diese locked-on-Stabilisierung für deinen Fall, wo Du einen Schwenk drin hast, nicht geeignet. Versuche statt dessen die Warp-Stabilisierung.


----------



## Mao_Mori_31.12 (4. Januar 2023)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Ich benutze zwar nicht After Effects sondern Davinci aber weil sonst niemand antwortet versuche ich es mal.
> Offenbar ist diese locked-on-Stabilisierung für deinen Fall, wo Du einen Schwenk drin hast, nicht geeignet. Versuche statt dessen die Warp-Stabilisierung.


Werde ich danke


----------

